# Car Magazine



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Lots of R35 content this month, including Spec V at the 'Ring.

Their rented racing driver is slower in the 2010 GT-R (7:51) than in the new GT3 (7:49) there.

Philip


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Who was the rented driver, Walter Rohrl?

lol


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

moleman said:


> Who was the rented driver, Walter Rohrl?
> 
> lol


There are so many telling signs on that article that really do show Nissan are still not being completely honest 

The fact that Kacher was turned away when he approached the pits says it all. Interesting also that the Spec V brakes practically caught fire - ridiculous.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

p.s. I bet you were counting the minutes before I piped up.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually its made to make nissan look poor in its view.
Someone post the article please. I didn't buy the copy yet.

I would like to make references on it in detail


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Philip said:


> Lots of R35 content this month, including Spec V at the 'Ring.
> 
> Their rented racing driver is slower in the 2010 GT-R (7:51) than in the new GT3 (7:49) there.
> 
> Philip


Is this the June issue as nothing about the GTR that I can see?


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

Blow Dog said:


> Interesting also that the Spec V brakes practically caught fire - ridiculous.


What does practically caught fire mean ? did they caught fire or did they not ?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Burning said:


> What does practically caught fire mean ? did they caught fire or did they not ?


I was not there so cannot comment, but allegedly the pads turned to mush and smoke billowed.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

nissan have shown that the pads get very hot in testing. they get glow red in pics on the nurinburgring.

unless someone deliberatly or just doesnt know how to drive, they shouldnt be a problem.

sofar all reviews have shown the breaks to be great. this to me sounds like the article is making remarks to be biased AGAINST the car. for good reason, alot of people dont like the gt-r and want to make it look bad against all the good press and all the satisified customers. That and its badged a nissan and it destroys porsches and othere more expensive cars.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> There are so many telling signs on that article that really do show Nissan are still not being completely honest
> 
> The fact that Kacher was turned away when he approached the pits says it all.


Are we reading the same article? 

Philip


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Lets face it, Porker owners and enthusiasts will never acknowledge the GT-R's amazing attributes. Full stop.

I love my Datsun!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think the saddest thing is that "Ring times" are the only measure by which this car is measured.

Nevermind it's an awesome bit of kit in its own right and offers a viable alternative to the Porsche

mook


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Why does Porsche care about the GT-R? - Confidential

So R32s - R34s where nothing but a Tokyo-taxi with a spoiler....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I was not there so cannot comment, but allegedly the pads turned to mush and smoke billowed.

Porsche brakes then !!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Steve said:


> I was not there so cannot comment, but allegedly the pads turned to mush and smoke billowed.
> 
> Porsche brakes then !!!


LOL?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Philip said:


> Are we reading the same article?
> 
> Philip


Maybe not.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Look, let's face it, if you're in a GTR and you're in a race with a GT3 you have a far more versatile position:

a) You beat it fair and square; or

b) You use your weight and knock the little POS off the road. Quick tap to the rear end....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

isn't this just the Nissan marketing machine at work?

sounds like a traditional recipe; run cars slightly non-standard, add a bit of secrecy and garnish by keeping overweight journalist at arms lerngth.

whether it can do the time, or can't, or without a rebuild after each run, doesn't matter; I suspect all this is working just the way Nissan wants.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> isn't this just the Nissan marketing machine at work?
> 
> sounds like a traditional recipe; run cars slightly non-standard, add a bit of secrecy and garnish by keeping overweight journalist at arms lerngth.
> 
> whether it can do the time, or can't, or without a rebuild after each run, doesn't matter; I suspect all this is working just the way Nissan wants.


That's a very good point.

Fact is, people don't NEED any further embellishment. I've driven the car and it's goddamn insane. I've put my words down for eternity to read. As a road car, it simply has no peer. There, I've said it. 
As a track car, however, it is flawed and Nissan need to stop marketing it as a track machine because it's just pissing everyone off for so many reasons.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some 14 pages here: Porsche still contends GT-R 'ring lap times phony - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
gets really good near the end with actuall numbers in downforce and design.

you guys will also want to read the whole design and press kit here:
NISSAN GT-R press information...

it goes over why it weighs what it does and how it benifits from it and not against (even tho lowering the weight will make it even faster! it goes over the AWD, the chassis and everything else.

then go over these articles about the real horse power of the gt-r
GTRCenter


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn that NAGTROC thread was good reading.......some people will just not be told and let it lie!! hahaha


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> As a road car, it simply has no peer. There, I've said it.
> As a track car, however, it is flawed and Nissan need to stop marketing it as a track machine because it's just pissing everyone off for so many reasons.


If I were in the market for a track machine, I wouldn't have bought an R35; plenty of reasons why; weight, electronic interference, 4wd and more latterly perceptions on manufacturer stance on warranty.... and cost/risk in tracking it.

However, as a fast, all weather,road car, it is the best I have tasted.

Palmersport anyone?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Zed Ed if any of us really seriously considered and looked at the whole "Skyline" family we would not have them as track cars for all what you have said above ! HOWEVER I was at Japfest today in my tried and trusted A BEUT and nothing, nothing past us in 4 outings !! THATS WHY WE BUY AND USE OUR CARS !! + the public love a Skyline (GTR)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Zed Ed if any of us really seriously considered and looked at the whole "Skyline" family we would not have them as track cars for all what you have said above ! HOWEVER I was at Japfest today in my tried and trusted A BEUT and nothing, nothing past us in 4 outings !! THATS WHY WE BUY AND USE OUR CARS !! + the public love a Skyline (GTR)


but tell me things aren't just a bit different with the 35 vs earlier versions?

I may end up eating my words when I do a GTROC trackday:smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh the R35 is everything and more you know to be true !!!!
Went to see it with the GTROC in Tokyo for the first official release and now have one sitting in my garage !!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> nissan have shown that the pads get very hot in testing. they get glow red in pics on the nurinburgring.
> 
> unless someone deliberatly or just doesnt know how to drive, they shouldnt be a problem.


We are talking about CAR here. They thought corvettes had sohc engines for about a decade.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

more owners in the usa say once they take the car to the track they always want to go back. they are hooked and the car is at a whole new level. others have said since maintaince was so expensive and they wanted to keep tracking it, it wasnt a viable car just because the costs were too much for the maintance neccessary to take it to the track.

blowdog, you say its not for the track, but other owners highly dissagree. but you would be right if you said it costs to much to run on the track for some people. these are a fair bunch of both serious drivers and noivices.

your assesment is just yours. im not sure about other people in the UK, because they are just arriving there in quantities (are they not?)

could you further describe why its flawed? of course its not a dedicated track car, and in that case would require upgrades.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

mindlessoath said:


> could you further describe why its flawed?


No Porsche badge on the bonnet, obviously.

Biggest issue I can see is that it's heavy (so will be tough on tyres and brakes) and appears to have question marks over fluid temperatures.

A GT3 can stay out all day with no issues (but there are many far cheaper, more suitable track cars than either if you're doing it regularly).

Philip


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Philip said:


> No Porsche badge on the bonnet, obviously.
> 
> Biggest issue I can see is that it's heavy (so will be tough on tyres and brakes) and appears to have question marks over fluid temperatures.
> 
> ...


Come on buddy don't be so blinkered. 1740kg is not track car material. You've just highlighted areas where you've placed 'question marks'. That has nothing to do with a Porsche badge and I'm offended you think I don't transcend badge snobbery.



mindlessoath said:


> blowdog, you say its not for the track, but other owners highly dissagree. but you would be right if you said it costs to much to run on the track for some people. these are a fair bunch of both serious drivers and noivices.
> 
> your assesment is just yours. im not sure about other people in the UK, because they are just arriving there in quantities (are they not?)
> 
> could you further describe why its flawed? of course its not a dedicated track car, and in that case would require upgrades.


There is a massive difference between track day parades and hard, flat out sessions chasing laptimes. If you were to try to replicate any of the records achieved by the manufacturers for the GTR I'd be amazed if you could last any more than a couple of laps.

I've seen 2 different times an R35 car on the track. They do not last any more than a few laps. I look forward to being shown otherwise.

I will reiterate, the GTR is a phenomenal car but it needs classification and it is not a trackcar.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Radical or westfield then everybody !!!!

C'mon, we know why we have and love our Skylines and why everybody hates all that German mush !!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Steve said:


> Radical or westfield then everybody !!!!
> 
> C'mon, we know why we have and love our Skylines and why everybody hates all that German mush !!!!


Steve, anybody who hates a car simply because it has a particular badge on the front should not be called a car enthusiast.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Who said anything about "hate"?

Just dislike the way everyone seems to think (espec those with) that certain cars are ALWAYS top and forget to look further than thier noses i.e. the latest figures from the ring !!!

Good sparing with you again Cem, long time no fight !!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> As a track car, however, it is flawed and Nissan need to stop marketing it as a track machine because it's just pissing everyone off for so many reasons.


I agree!

Let's face it, Nissan haven't the balls to let people "Track" thier R35's - hense the "warranty" void issue.

Cop out IMO.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Neither a Porsche nor a GTR are track material. Both of them weigh well over 1 ton. The GTR does however make a far better road car than a Porsche, and with secondhand R35s going for £40k you can buy a used GTR and a Caterham 500R or Radical SR3/8 for the price of a new GT3. You could probably even buy a used, detuned 90s F1 car for the track weapon assuming you had a trailer. The fact that we're debating the endurance of 1400-1800kg cars, and trackability of vehicles with a 38:62 F:R weight distribution is bananas. I say this shit is bananas. B...A...N...A...N...A...S.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

I can agree that the gtr can be a limited race car at its limits hence the need to prep it so. The parts are available. Nismo 24 hour race proved what it can do in a 24 hour race. It required a diff cooler to reduce the trans/diff temps and a larger engine oil cooler. Otherwise it was prepped for the race but that's all that would be required. The cost is less than 1000usd.

And normal people and magazine tests have shown times very relevant to the manufacture stock trim. Granted they didn't do it the full day. 

Usa has had a lot of all day track events tho... Modded and un modded without issues sofar.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Neither a Porsche nor a GTR are track material. Both of them weigh well over 1 ton. The GTR does however make a far better road car than a Porsche, and with secondhand R35s going for £40k you can buy a used GTR and a Caterham 500R or Radical SR3/8 for the price of a new GT3. You could probably even buy a used, detuned 90s F1 car for the track weapon assuming you had a trailer. The fact that we're debating the endurance of 1400-1800kg cars, and trackability of vehicles with a 38:62 F:R weight distribution is bananas. I say this shit is bananas. B...A...N...A...N...A...S.



have to disagree a bit.

Ive done the caterham and westfield thing...on track for quite a few years too, but none came close on track to the 911 gt3. Performance wise they might have been a touch quicker on certain tracks and on nice days wind, sun and noise have there bonuses, but they are still unreliable, dangerous, and the truth is that they arent really proper cars. more like bikes on wheels. Value for money you can do well with one as brakes, tyres etc are cheap, but the flip side is that you really need a to trolley them from track to track because they are hideously awful to drive on the road unless its a short journey and the elements really take their tolls on the exposed electrics. 
While they are a massive buzz, I always felt that I was cheating because of the weight and how stupidly easy they were to drive on the throttle...eventually I got bored and went back to the gt3 which was a far more challenging and satisfying car to drive.

I think they should be part of any car collection, if you have the cash.
But as a track car, yes they are great but a tiny bit overrated imho.

The GTR is a fabulous road car, but really only an occasional track car...maybe twice a year or so. This isnt a criticism, but a practicality as tyres/brakes/ and most importantly inspection blah blah becomes the sticking point.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

peterpeter said:


> have to disagree a bit.
> 
> Ive done the caterham and westfield thing...on track for quite a few years too, but none came close on track to the 911 gt3. Performance wise they might have been a touch quicker on certain tracks and on nice days wind, sun and noise have there bonuses, but they are still unreliable, dangerous, and the truth is that they arent really proper cars. more like bikes on wheels. Value for money you can do well with one as brakes, tyres etc are cheap, but the flip side is that you really need a to trolley them from track to track because they are hideously awful to drive on the road unless its a short journey and the elements really take their tolls on the exposed electrics.
> While they are a massive buzz, I always felt that I was cheating because of the weight and how stupidly easy they were to drive on the throttle...eventually I got bored and went back to the gt3 which was a far more challenging and satisfying car to drive.
> ...


100% correct.

Having just got back from spending two days at the Nurburgring and having driven R35s on track a fair bit elsewhere, I find it a tremendously capable car on track, although not a suitable track car built for constant pounding.

Simply put, a GT-R could beat a GT3 in terms of laptime for a lap or two, but it would have to come in for a cool-off of its brakes and transmission oil whereas the Porker could stay out for a lot longer.

No doubt about which gets more attention in the Nordshleife car park though...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Who said anything about "hate"?


Er, you did!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Great debate but as I said earlier we all still love our Skylines and if you look back over the past 20 yeras till now with the new R35, as David says, guess which one get the most attention !!!! (and is the better overall car!) LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The word was "dislike"


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Radical or westfield then everybody !!!!
> 
> C'mon, we know why we have and love our Skylines and why everybody *hates* all that German mush !!!!


Don't see the word "dislikes" anywhere!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Quote 

Who said anything about "hate"?

Just dislike the way everyone seems to think (espec those with) that certain cars are ALWAYS top and forget to look further than thier noses i.e. the latest figures from the ring !!!

Good sparing with you again Cem, long time no fight !!

Unquote !!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> 100% correct.
> 
> Having just got back from spending two days at the Nurburgring and having driven R35s on track a fair bit elsewhere, I find it a tremendously capable car on track, although not a suitable track car built for constant pounding.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I've been saying. David, I'd be VERY interested in hearing an in-depth analysis on how the car performed on track both in sprints and prolonged use


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> This is exactly what I've been saying. David, I'd be VERY interested in hearing an in-depth analysis on how the car performed on track both in sprints and prolonged use


Then you'll have to read the in-depth report I will be writing for my website that I am no longer allowed to mention on here!


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Then you'll have to read the in-depth report I will be writing for my website that I am no longer allowed to mention on here!


Well hurrry up then!!
Ive even put 'Auto Journals' on my favourites (was i allowed to say that?)


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Then you'll have to read the in-depth report I will be writing for my website that I am no longer allowed to mention on here!


I'm sure we can make exceptions 

And I didn't say you couldn't mention it! There's a difference between talking about it and pimping it. I guess though with that jacket you had on at that Evo photoshoot you could pass as a pimp


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

what about the spec-v? they have chosen to make it a longer lasting track car, limp mode wont occour as often due to excesssive temps due to some tactics used (as example a higher rated radiator cap, etc).

only when the R35 comes out with a track spec will anyone be satisfied with this tho. the spec-LM is suppose to fix some of these short comings, well see if it even gets produced, GO nissan GT1 team!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

peterpeter said:


> have to disagree a bit.
> 
> Ive done the caterham and westfield thing...on track for quite a few years too, but none came close on track to the 911 gt3. Performance wise they might have been a touch quicker on certain tracks and on nice days wind, sun and noise have there bonuses, but they are still unreliable, dangerous, and the truth is that they arent really proper cars. more like bikes on wheels. Value for money you can do well with one as brakes, tyres etc are cheap, but the flip side is that you really need a to trolley them from track to track because they are hideously awful to drive on the road unless its a short journey and the elements really take their tolls on the exposed electrics.
> While they are a massive buzz, I always felt that I was cheating because of the weight and how stupidly easy they were to drive on the throttle...eventually I got bored and went back to the gt3 which was a far more challenging and satisfying car to drive.
> ...


Okay, so buy a trailer or spend the spare £40k difference stripping weight from the GTR and fitting a manual box. But denouncing an A380 because a 747 offers more fun in a sustained dog-fight seems a little disjointed as an argument. Sorry for the analogy but it just seems like one of those touchy feely arguments. You're not after outright speed on the track, but you want a challenge and you want a proper hard top. Hell, you could use that argument for buying a Capri. Or better still, stick with the GTR road option and buy a modified Evo IX for the track, or a modified S15 if you desperately want RWD, or both of them. The price difference is so great that the options are plentiful. 

But.... if you just like Porsches because you like Porsches, then fair enough. I like my R32 even though 2 roundabouts on the local bypass represent its endurance limit.


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Isn't the whole 'it is a track car or not' argument a little cyclical by definition?

Clealry if you're competing in F1 then nothing but an F1 car will do. If you're racing vintage Aston Martins, then I'm guessing you're going to need a vintage Aston Martin!

The GT-R may be flawed, but which track car isn't - even the supposed ultimate F1 machines are deliberately 'flawed' by retrictive rules to keep down costs and make the sport more entertaining (or so we are to believe!)

If you take a GT-R onto a track against other street legal machines it's going to paste most of them straight out of the box - we know that cos most motoring magazines have already done this and written about it. However, if you wanted to prepare a car specifically for your own idea of track heaven then you'd need to start with the type of car you want to drive and then find a track event that suits you and your car (even if it's a lardy street legal GT with a roof!)


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

ZXTTdriver said:


> if you wanted to prepare a car specifically for your own idea of track heaven then you'd need to start with the type of car you want to drive and then find a track event that suits you and your car (even if it's a lardy street legal GT with a roof!)


Not _all_ street legal "GT" hardtops are lardy! 

My supercharged Exige Cup (OK, it's not exactly a brilliant GT, but its no caterham/Radical ) is still under a ton with the full roll cage and other safety equipment. It can hold its own against GT3s in most cases. They get away from me / haul me in on tracks with a long straight like the Parabolica down to the hairpin at Hockenheim or the uphill main straight at Dijon, but I can make good under (late) braking and in the twisties – great fun! 









Actually, what has impressed me more than the occasional supersonic GT2 is the 'Vette Z06. Bloody fast on the straights _and_ they don't seem slower than my Exige in the corners. I suspect a GT-R might be similar - and really look forward to encountering one.

When I get a GT-R, I will almost certainly track it once, but don't intend to do that regularly, as the bill for consumables will obviously be significant and hard to justify. Afterwards, I'll probably stick to the Playstation 3 for tracking GT-Rs – unless, as seems to have been the case with some US owners, I just can't resist it – but I think my wife might not be too pleased by the bills generated!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Another 100% correct reply! :thumbsup:
Supercharged Exiges are amazing on track and I still rate my Z06 much higher than my GT-R for track use, not least because it is more fun.

However my Z06 is not stock, having Penske coilovers, Brembos and harnesses.
Stock to stock, a GT-R would beat a Z06 on track. The stock tyres and brakes are not good enough.


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

I think the Z06s I encountered had been "breathed on" and were running slicks… but they were bloody impressive! 

For me, a Z06 on track seems to offer not _that_ much more than a S/C Exige, but the upkeep must be considerably higher. On the road, the 'Vette offers quite a lot more in the way of space and driving comforts. But from a car of that size, personally I want more:

2+2, all year usability on the road and still great performance – even in snow... hmm... wonder what fits that description? 

But the Z06 is an amazing piece of kit. I'm glad that they exist to enrich my trackdays and good luck to all who can afford to drive them in anger on track. 

If I had both (GT-R & Z06) the 'Vette would be my track car too :thumbsup:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Online article here:
Nissan GT-R Spec V (2009) CAR review | Road Testing Reviews | Car Magazine Online

But this Spec-V is an euro version car. LHD, headlight washers and rear foglight. Nissan said it should be JDM car only.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Nissan said it wouldn't come to the usa. It would start out as jdm and emerge to other places. Usa may see it but only after along wait.


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I am in the process of selling my Exige purely for a change, it was a fantastic track car but had its flaws i.e. noisy and tiring on a long journey, under braked etc .
I also had a Radical for 3 years that I trailered to the track and that was too fast for track days ie you spent most of your time being patient trying to get past people.
I suppose we are all looking for the perfect combo and my R35 is having the AP brakes fitted in the next few days and the Y piece to make it sound better. I feel this will be the best tool for the odd track day where I restrict myself to 3-4 laps at a time to be kind to the car. It will also go on weekend trips away to the ring in comfort.
I am also going to buy a Porsche Cayman S (when the Exige is gone) with my brother so it can take the extra abuse at the track and be a lighter and easier maintained track car with a bit more comfort.
Hopefully these new toys will keep me happy for a while and for the money the combo is a bargain £53000 New GTR + £25000 2nd hand Cayman S= £78000, £10000 less than a GT3!!! :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh no and now we are talking Yank tanks!!! LOL. Sorry David but you know what they say about American cars and as far as I can see over the past 50 years (well they, the Americans have only been in existence for 200 years) they still haven't got it right. Yes the Z06 is a formidable veeehickle (said with the American accent) BUT they deffo lack the quality, finesse and subtleness of a European or Japanese car.

I guess as we have already debated here, lightness and handling are the way to go for an out and out track car, however, and one of the reasons I haven’t and will not strip 
A BEUT is that I (we) like some creature comforts (and safety devices such as air bags) in our GT cars. As said, take a Radical or and Exige all the way to Le Mans and back and tell me that you wouldn’t prefer to be in a GTR ???


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Another 100% correct reply! :thumbsup:
> Supercharged Exiges are amazing on track and I still rate my Z06 much higher than my GT-R for track use, not least because it is more fun.
> 
> However my Z06 is not stock, having Penske coilovers, Brembos and harnesses.
> Stock to stock, a GT-R would beat a Z06 on track. The stock tyres and brakes are not good enough.


What's the stock suspension on a Z06 like on the road and on the track?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Pretty hard and a bit too bouncy, i.e. not damped well enough.
Worst characteristic is a noticeable sideways "hop" when it hits a bump mid-corner, a legacy of the composite transverse monoleaf spring (NOT the cart springs Clarkson keeps on going on about, but still not as good as coilovers IMO).

By all accounts, the better magnetorheological dampers in the ZR1 transform the handling and ride and that still retains the leaf springs.

I love the GT-R, but my dream car is still a ZR1! A proper, hairy-chested rear wheel drive weapon with 640hp and brakes and yes, handling to match.
Steve, with your spinning reputation, you are definitely safer in a GT-R...


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

For sake of good order, I throw in a couple of links from Carmagazine:

Nurburgring outtakes | Road Testing Reviews | Car Magazine Online

July 2009 CAR wallpapers | Car Video & Clips | Car Magazine Online

A week in the life of a Nissan GT-R | Car Blogs | Car Magazine Online

At least read the blog. That justifies the car fully and is a strong recommandation of the car as a everyday supersports car .
Keep up the heat this summer...:thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> I love the GT-R, but my dream car is still a ZR1! A proper, hairy-chested rear wheel drive weapon with 640hp and brakes and yes, handling to match.


Crazy expensive to get one in the UK:
American Car Imports : Corvette ZR1


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Crazy expensive to get one in the UK:
> American Car Imports : Corvette ZR1


I know, that's why I haven't got one yet!
Official UK cars are "only" £109k, but I don't think anyone has actually taken delivery yet.

I just hope GM/Corvette survive long enough to at least produce a couple of thousand of them, or their value is only going to go up, and sharply...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> I know, that's why I haven't got one yet!
> Official UK cars are "only" £109k, but I don't think anyone has actually taken delivery yet.
> 
> I just hope GM/Corvette survive long enough to at least produce a couple of thousand of them, or their value is only going to go up, and sharply...


Collector's item perhaps?


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Not a track car? Am I the only one that has seen the GTR reveng battle from Best Motoring? On Sugo (a larger track) it took out a Porsche 911 Turbo, Lambo Gallardo Superlegera (2900 lbs), and beat the Lambo LP640 at the end when the 640 overheated it's exhaust. The GTR certainly lasted the 5 laps they did, didn't it, or am I missing something there?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Best Motoring test all the cars they get on track, it does not necessarily follow that they are all track cars!

Do you think they looked at the transmission oil temp or cared about how soon it would need changing? Or the brakes/tyres etc?

As I said, the GT-R is phenomenally capable on track, but it is too heavy to be a serious track car in the same mould as a GT3.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Like it DOOM !!!!! what more can we say except lets all go down the Radical and Westfield route then !! LOL


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

The gtr went into limp mode once or twice on the best motoroing.

i never seen the lambo go into limp.

being heavy hurts the car at slower speeds, and weight will hurt any car in general. but the R35 uses weight for downforce. so its not at a total loss. yes more loss of weight will equate better performance for the R35, not sure how downforce will then be affected.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I AM NOT GOING TO STRIP MINE OUT, THE SAME AS I HAVEN'T DONE WITH BEUT and she is still a good killing machine !!!


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

> The gtr went into limp mode once or twice on the best motoroing.
> 
> i never seen the lambo go into limp


Then you have not seen the Best Motoring International DVD that I have. It was the last BMI they released, and they showed a short clip of the LP640 loosing a previous battle because of going into limp mode because of the exhaust overheating. It did the same thing on the GTR Revenge battle. 

I'm not saying (as I don't own one) that the GTR is the ultimate track car. But, for you to say that all of these other Supercars are track worthy any more so than the GTR is misleading.



> Do you think they looked at the transmission oil temp or cared about how soon it would need changing? Or the brakes/tyres etc?


Well I agree, of course they didn't. What about the other cars involved? Were their brakes cooked? Did the Lambos with the Egear tranny need their fluids changed after the race? We don't know, but they could have too. It's not that I don't agree with any of the points here about the GTR not being a great track car, but what about the other cars?

Also, the GTR was over a second faster on the track than the LP640, almost 3 seconds faster than the Lambo Superlegera, 5 seconds faster than the 911 turbo.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oooooooooooer where can I get that ??

Having driven the Lambo LP640 at Thuxton and now my new GTR I know which one I would take over the other !! LOL


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Steve, are you talking about the best motoing issue? Look here... 
http://www.bestmotoringvideo.com/

These should be readily available on ebay.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Doom said:


> Then you have not seen the Best Motoring International DVD that I have. It was the last BMI they released, and they showed a short clip of the LP640 loosing a previous battle because of going into limp mode because of the exhaust overheating. It did the same thing on the GTR Revenge battle.
> 
> I'm not saying (as I don't own one) that the GTR is the ultimate track car. *But, for you to say that all of these other Supercars are track worthy any more so than the GTR is misleading.*
> 
> ...


Where did anyone say these other cars were more worthy track cars?
The Superleggera will stand up to prolonged track use pretty well, but as you say, it is substantially slower.

As for the rest, nobody other than BM would take them on track in such a harsh manner, least of all their owners!


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

> Where did anyone say these other cars were more worthy track cars?
> The Superleggera will stand up to prolonged track use pretty well, but as you say, it is substantially slower.


Well, during the course of this thread, I read more than one instance to where other cars were deemed more trackworthy. Am I mistaken there? Point I was making was, the GTR lasted 5 laps being pushed harder than most do, and it made it. The LP640 did not. I thought that was significant.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Like it LOL


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Also, how expensive are those cars compared to the GTR? For the $, I think, while not perfect, it is a pretty decent track car if you can afford the fluid changes.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Doom said:


> Well, during the course of this thread, I read more than one instance to where other cars were deemed more trackworthy. Am I mistaken there? Point I was making was, the GTR lasted 5 laps being pushed harder than most do, and it made it. The LP640 did not. I thought that was significant.


5 laps isn't a long time and the LP640 is even the worse for wear weight-wise. Autocar aptly demonstrated what the GTR is unbeatable at in their 24/09/2008 issue at the Isle of Man. Time-attack and point-to-point are where it excels. It will never be the best car for 1 hour track sessions, but then, neither is a GT3.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

> Time-attack and point-to-point are where it excels. It will never be the best car for 1 hour track sessions, but then, neither is a GT3.


Now this I can totally agree with. Usually, I thought that track sessions were short bursts, then rests, then some more laps, etc. I didn't think we were talking about endurance racing. No factory car does well over the course of an hour of racing, we all know they weren't built to be endurance racers.

5 laps around Sugo was akin to 10 laps around Tsukuba, the track is 2 times as long, so it was a decently long race.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

The base model R35 was engineered to take out the 997tt --not the GT3. 


It is the Spec V that is Nissan's "GT3." The GT3 should be compared to the Spec V. That model is specifically designed to compensate for the shortcomings of the R35 base model's on-track deficiencies (such as understeer and bogging out of corners).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL

My R33 kills GT3 RS all day long !!!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve,

Most of the Best Motoring races are on YouTube - put 'Best Motoring' in the YouTube search engine and the race being referred to is one of the first up.

Cheers,


----------



## BJohnson (Mar 24, 2003)

A friend of mine went to the Nurburgring with his son and the son was kindly offered a run round in the GTR-35 of a guy "from EVO magazine". He said that it was a nice car but the guy couldn't really drive it! Who was that man?


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

BJohnson said:


> A friend of mine went to the Nurburgring with his son and the son was kindly offered a run round in the GTR-35 of a guy "from EVO magazine". He said that it was a nice car but the guy couldn't really drive it! Who was that man?


Dont dis 'The Yu' !!
He's a bloody car journalist not a racing driver..


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

Steve, did you watch the GTR revenge video on Youtube yet? What did you think? Not a good track car???:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

BJohnson said:


> A friend of mine went to the Nurburgring with his son and the son was kindly offered a run round in the GTR-35 of a guy "from EVO magazine". He said that it was a nice car but the guy couldn't really drive it! Who was that man?


Cheeky fcuker! :chuckle:

That's gratitude for you...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

david yu is getting a bad rep for not driving very well  i heard it on 6speed also 

dont worry, we love ya!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> david yu is getting a bad rep for not driving very well  i heard it on 6speed also
> 
> dont worry, we love ya!


No one can drive as well as heavychevy (aka hungryhippo).


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Doom said:


> Then you have not seen the Best Motoring International DVD that I have. It was the last BMI they released, and they showed a short clip of the LP640 loosing a previous battle because of going into limp mode because of the exhaust overheating. It did the same thing on the GTR Revenge battle.
> 
> I'm not saying (as I don't own one) that the GTR is the ultimate track car. But, for you to say that all of these other Supercars are track worthy any more so than the GTR is misleading.
> 
> ...


I've yet to see a more biased publication than Best Motoring   Somehow, they still manage to make the NSX beat all manner of exotic machinery!! Please, do NOT use best motoring as a yardstick!



Steve said:


> LOL
> 
> My R33 kills GT3 RS all day long !!!


LOL - you are kidding, of course


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Personally, I don't give a damn about any magazine representative or what Blow Dog thinks.

It's just a car and I like it and that's all that counts.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Wildrover said:


> Personally, I don't give a damn about any magazine representative or what Blow Dog thinks.
> 
> It's just a car and I like it and that's all that counts.


If you don't give a damn what I think I suggest you don't reply to this thread and avoid coming across as a rude bum.


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

> I've yet to see a more biased publication than Best Motoring Somehow, they still manage to make the NSX beat all manner of exotic machinery!! Please, do NOT use best motoring as a yardstick!


Well, I guess everone is a liar then. Who can we trust then? One thing, Best Motoring tests the NSX-R on Tskuba, a small track. The NSX-R is suted to a small track where horsepower doesn't come into play as much. So yeah, it'll win there against something like a GT3. On a larger track, I've watched episodes where the 996 GT3 destroyed the NSX-R. So how is that bias? Also, the R35 was beaten by the Gallardo on it's debut at Tskuba. The R34 was also beaten on it's debut by the RX7 on Tskuba. They were even joking after the R35 was beaten that they alwasy seem to ruin the debut of the GTR. 

The GTR was beaten by the Gallardo because it's tires were going because of the weight. They were pretty honest in my view, I'm trying to understand where the bias was present there.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> If you don't give a damn what I think I suggest you don't reply to this thread and avoid coming across as a rude bum.


You said 'rude bum'. LOL.:chuckle:


----------



## MichaelJP59 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not many people seem to have commented on this, but one of the biggest upgrades for the Spec-V (and the biggest cost element) are the carbon brakes, which according to Car failed quite spectacularly. Anyone know more about this incident or these brakes?

Seems to me Nissan might have been better off dropping these brakes, keeping other track-friendly mods and making the Spec-V maybe a 25% increase over the standard model.


----------

